# Zen in the art of shooting



## Lisa (Dec 8, 2005)

I found this an interesting read.  Thought I would share.



> The Japanese have been masterful in taking apparently mundane daily activities and elevating them to art forms that create paths to spiritual awakening. In Zen, what makes an activity an art or "Way" is when its practice is not done merely for the immediate result but also with a view to purifying, calming and focusing the psycho-physical apparatus. Indeed, the sport of precision pistol shooting provides a perfectly suitable discipline to practice it in such a fashion. Understanding a little more about Zen will not only benefit your shooting tremendously, but it will allow you to extract more value from this sport.



Zen in the art of shooting


----------

